# Kennt jemand die Verzeichnisstruktur von Step7???



## marcengbarth (19 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab mich eben mal durch ein Step7-Projekt mit dem Speedcommander durchgeklickt, da kam die Frage auf, ob jemand die Verzeichnisstruktur von Step7 kennt? 

Werden die FBs, FCs, OBs, usw. eigentlich in einzelnen Dateien gespeichert?

Gruß
  Marc


----------



## marlob (19 November 2007)

marcengbarth schrieb:


> Werden die FBs, FCs, OBs, usw. eigentlich in einzelnen Dateien gespeichert?


Soviel ich weiss, werden alle Bausteine inkl. Kommentar im Ordner
Pfad_zum_Projekt\OMBSTX\OFFLINE\000000XX\ (XX steht für 01, 02 oder ...)
gespeichert.
Es werden aber nicht für jeden FC,FB usw eigene Dateien angelegt.

Das oben gesagte kann ich nicht 100% garantieren, falls jemand mehr weiss, her mit den Infos


----------



## marlob (19 November 2007)

Hier noch ein Link zum SPS-Forum Archiv, wo das Thema auch schon mal angesprochen wurde


----------



## IBFS (19 November 2007)

Das ist eine Aufgabe für Monate 

aber ein guter Einstieg ist es, sich mittels

http://www.dbf2002.com/


die *.DBT-Dateien anzuschauen --> Projekt\OMBSTX\OFFLINE\000000XX

Es gibt auch einige XML und BIN-Dateien.


Für mich war es mal interessant die Struktur von *.s7p zu ergründen.

Habe damit mal einige Zeit meine "eigene" Versionsverfolgung gemacht.

Das Tool hatte ich in Dephi 6 geschrieben und nutzt es teilweise noch heute.

Aber der Focus liegt ausschließlich auf *.s7p und das ist eine BINÄRE Datei, keine DBASE-Datei.


Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (7 Dezember 2007)

Nachdem bei mir einmal das Problem der verschwundenen Bausteinordner aufgetreten ist, habe ich auch mal versucht mir dem Aufbau des Projektordners zusammenzureimen.
Aber das wird wohl ein größeres Unterfangen.

Wenn diese Webseite ein Wiki hätte wäre das gut dazu geeignet um von mehreren Leuten die Erkenntnisse zusammenzutragen.

Im Anhang mal mein kläglicher Versuch einer Dokumentation der Ordner-/Dateistruktur (als Word-Dokument).
Dabei habe ich nur mit einem neuen/leeren Projekt angefangen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------

